# What's a good trimmer for a hard use homeowner on a budget?



## LittleLebowski

$250 is probably all I can spend. I was looking at the Husqvarna 128LDX. I'm curious about the GrassGator blades as I haven't used a trimmer since the 90's, are they good to go?

I've got five acres of fast growing Virginia trees and brush. I am not clearing all of it by any means but would like to keep trails and near the creek clear.


----------



## Sagetown

I've got the old STIHL FS250 , and use a FORESTER 7" with 14 chainsaw teeth. Goes through saplings and woody brush like butter.


----------



## tpence2177

We have always bought stihl professional grade. We have a fs 74 and a fs 80 that are at or over 20 years old the fs 85 was used professionally for about 10+ years and still runs great. It mowed a cemetery for 8+ hours a day every other week as well as probably 8-10 other yards. My fs 80 is probably around 20 years old and hasn't seen that much use but it still runs like brand new. Things like that I would save a little more and buy the best you can. It will last if you do. The only thing we have replaces on either on of those is a carb on the fs80 (my fault left gas in too long) and pulled the stuff out of the muffler. Dad always ran 32:1 on both and I think they may be on their fourth spark plug. Oh and grease the drive at least yearly for your use and you will be fine. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## tpence2177

I will admit I love my husqvarna 51. Don't know a lot about their other equipment. I see all echo or stihl weedeaters on lawn trucks around here 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sagetown

LittleLebowski said:


> $250 is probably all I can spend. I was looking at the Husqvarna 128LDX. I'm curious about the GrassGator blades as I haven't used a trimmer since the 90's, are they good to go?
> 
> I've got five acres of fast growing Virginia trees and brush. I am not clearing all of it by any means but would like to keep trails and near the creek clear.


The saw blade I referenced to recommends 30cc power head to pull it. The 128 is 28cc. Shouldn't have any problems.


----------



## LittleLebowski

Sagetown said:


> The saw blade I referenced to recommends 30cc power head to pull it. The 128 is 28cc. Shouldn't have any problems.



Would that be ok for lesser plants as well?


----------



## Sagetown

LittleLebowski said:


> Would that be ok for lesser plants as well?


LYup; it loves anything in its swath.


----------



## Sagetown

Here's a thought. When your out there slinging weeds and grass, your pant legs get covered with debris, plus an occasional pebble may thump your shin. I found a good remedy. A $19 pair of light weight nylon full leg zip-up chaps by 'Nite-Lite 'coon hunters supply. When yer done weed whacking , just turn the yard water hose on and spray yourself down, and your chaps are good to go the next time.


----------



## ANewSawyer

You can look at the Jonsered cc2128. It is the same as the Husqy but with bike handles.

http://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/jonsered-cc2128-brushcutter-carb-compliant?cm_vc=-10005


----------



## tpence2177

Any echo dealerships around? 5 year consumer warranty and from what I've seen looking at them when I got my cs590 not bad looking weedeaters 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## milkman

I have the Husky 128LD and IIRC, it was the same price as the 128LDX, I bought the LD because it has the square shaft coupling and I can use it with my other attachments, the LDX has a splined shaft coupling. I'm really happy with the trimmer since I did a carb adjustment, uses the splined adjustment tool. I have used two different $199 Echos and neither had much power, maybe they're better after a carb adjustment too.


----------



## ANewSawyer

Run square or twisted line if you can. I have used this just recently and can't believe how good it cuts: http://www.walmart.com/ip/Weed-Warr...r-Line-.65-40-ft.-Loop-Donut/47118131#reviews

It is made up to 0.095 in size and I run the 0.095 on my 525LS. Totally changed my view of trimmers. I am looking forward to using it again!

There is a difference between the 128LD and 128 LDX. One uses Husqvarna pro level attachments and the other uses homeowner grade, like what lowe's sells. Don't ask me which is which, though. I were this while weedeating: http://www.lowes.com/pd_631596-968-14323/6___?productId=50281809&pl=1&Ntt=paint+suit
It is hot though but I haven't gotten poison on the parts of my body it covers. Got some on my neck, this past time maybe. It didn't break out real bad.


----------



## ANewSawyer

A tip from a local pharmacist, wipe yourself down with alcohol when you have been in contact with poison vines. The poison is transmitted in an oil and really can't be removed by regular soap. Try washing your greasy dishes with regular hand soap. You will get the idea. Or try to wipe of mineral oil that you spilled on a counter. It will just smear, even with a dry paper towel. Oh, you will get some of it but not all. Then repeat the test but put regular rubbing alcohol on the counter and towel. I believe you will see a difference.


----------



## Sagetown

ANewSawyer said:


> A tip from a local pharmacist, wipe yourself down with alcohol when you have been in contact with poison vines. The poison is transmitted in an oil and really can't be removed by regular soap. Try washing your greasy dishes with regular hand soap. You will get the idea. Or try to wipe of mineral oil that you spilled on a counter. It will just smear, even with a dry paper towel. Oh, you will get some of it but not all. Then repeat the test but put regular rubbing alcohol on the counter and towel. I believe you will see a difference.


Thanks ANewSawyer: Man; I just got over a rash of poison Sumac. I never have had any trouble getting blistered from that stuff, but the other day I was clearing out a large area of it taller than my head. It was falling fast as the saw slashed through it, and some fell against me. I was well dressed, with face screen and all, but between my gloves and shirt sleeves it hit me , and a few days later I had moved some poison to my eyes, top of my head, arms, and chest. Next time I'll hit it with rubbing alcohol.


----------



## LittleLebowski

I've gotten a lot of good suggestions and excellent advice, I appreciate it. I am definitely looking for a trimmer with enough power to run a blade or blades. I had figured I would wear my chainsaw chaps if needed and insofar as poison ivy/sumac, I am pretty sure that 99% of it on my property is gone as I went on a jihad against it when I first moved in. Can't stand that stuff. I cut it off at the root and used lots of Roundup on both ends. However, my jihad against greenbriar/smilax thorns continues since the Roundup doesn't seem to affect it. I've resorted to chopping it off at the base and digging up the main root or "brain" as I call it 

I'll swing out to my local Stihl dealer today and the Husqvarna dealer maybe Thursday just to feel the trimmers in my price range.


----------



## tpence2177

Do you have a riding mower? What I've done so far this year is get it all laid over with my brush blade take out the big brushes and then make sure there are no rocks or anything and then just chop it all up. It will take a year or so to look like normal grass cause the grass is actually spread out when it's really tall like that keeping it cut short reseeds over and over and thickens the grass and let's it choke out the briars and stuff. After a while though it will start to look good again. We have 6 acres that we moved into last year that I'm taking back over. About an acre of it was mowed regularly, but I opened up about another acre last year and it's starting to look like a normal yard again, actually started last year, but the grass was still just a little thin. If you get grass growing in there towards the end of the year it will send shoots up, let it do that and let the seeds mature. Then chop them up. If you have a bagger bag them and spread the seeds where they need to go. Not the fastest or the most effective way, but the seeds are free and they will match what type of grass your yard is. Also I would definitely get the pro style mount on a weedeater. The one that isn't will handle the brush blade motor wise but the mount and the shaft may not hold up to and strip out, then once you fix that even once your in pro level weedeaters anyway. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## LittleLebowski

I do have a riding mower but it is most assuredly homeowner grade and it even broke a part last night. I will hopefully get another mower in a year or so.


----------



## tpence2177

LittleLebowski said:


> I do have a riding mower but it is most assuredly homeowner grade and it even broke a part last night. I will hopefully get another mower in a year or so.


Hey mine is too lol was going to get a better than Lowe's John Deere but not a pro model when I found a guy that bought returned mowers from Lowe's. Got a Troy built mower that goes for $1400 for $600. Couldn't really turn that down. It's held up well as long as I make sure what I'm running over doesn't have rocks and stuff. Fix that one and "bush hog" with caution and it will be fine for a while. I've used mine for 2 years now with no issues. Keep fresh oil (change every 25 hours here) and air filters and ethanol free gas and it will hold up good enough until you can afford a nicer one. Next time if you can buy a riding lawn mower try and get one with the best deck you can get and a Kawasaki motor. We just had a lawn tractor when we mowed a lot and that Kawasaki motor (dad changed the oil every week when we were really busy) still runs today it's 20 years old as well, and a little down on power now, but I don't trust any other small motor, except maybe Honda, like I do those Kawasaki engines. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sagetown

LittleLebowski said:


> I do have a riding mower but it is most assuredly homeowner grade and it even broke a part last night. I will hopefully get another mower in a year or so.


Yup; even riding lawnmowers take on a different aspect in the country . We can find many a use for them, if they'll hold up to the task.


----------



## RBudd

Are you definitely looking to buy a new trimmer? Maybe you get more bang for your buck in the states but the ones I've used in that price range from Husqvarna and Stihl in the uk are bent shaft and don't have much power or approval for brush knives etc, more just for trimming grass along fences/ lawns. I've seen pretty decent professional models sell a lot cheaper than their retail second hand even if they haven't seen much use, but then you have to be prepared to do some tuning I suppose! I personally have four Stihl trimmers, and mostly find myself using an old FS81 loop handle with an autocut head for grass or verges, or more often an FS400 with a shredding blade on for heavy brush and brambles. I have a few blades for it but I would definitely recommend the shredding blade, if you want to do a large area of heavy scrub they will do the business, mulches everything nicely so there isn't much to clear up afterwards either! If you're planning on using it for long periods of time I'd definitely look for a bike handle model. Loop handles are great when you need to move the angle of the head a lot for steep areas and verges etc, but if you're going to be using a blade for a large area, a harness and bike handle is the way to go for me! I suppose it depends what you're planning to cut, but there's nothing more annoying than attempting to do a job with an underpowered tool!


----------



## GlynnC

I've used the sling blades with metal around edge of blade (Lowes) with good results in taming a jungle of vines and small brush (anything over 1/4 inch beats them up)! I'm a Husqvarna trimmer fan--in my opinion, the Husky 223L is great--good balance of power and weight. $249 plus tax!! The 128 is good, but a bit heavy!


----------



## Yard Yeti

I own a yard service. I use stihl for my trimmers as most guys do around here even the echo guys will have a fs90r usually for the over grown stuff. I have used echo and they are good trimmers and priced right so don't be afraid to go with one especially since you can get a pro trimmer for around your budget of 250. 

I use and prefer stihl they are torque monsters and never bog down regardless of the grass. I use a fs90r for the majority of my trimming tons of power and can still be delicate when needed but you have to pay close attention because it wants to eat! 

The other trimmers I run are the fs130r which is literally a lawn mower on a stick the power is unreal. I use those primarily for ditches and taming fields. The price point for the fs90r is 330 and the fs130r is 400. Both above what you were looking to spend but if you can find a used one don't be afraid I run the snot out of mine 5 days a weeks and they have had no issues third season running the stihls.


----------



## tpence2177

Yard Yeti said:


> I own a yard service. I use stihl for my trimmers as most guys do around here even the echo guys will have a fs90r usually for the over grown stuff. I have used echo and they are good trimmers and priced right so don't be afraid to go with one especially since you can get a pro trimmer for around your budget of 250.
> 
> I use and prefer stihl they are torque monsters and never bog down regardless of the grass. I use a fs90r for the majority of my trimming tons of power and can still be delicate when needed but you have to pay close attention because it wants to eat!
> 
> The other trimmers I run are the fs130r which is literally a lawn mower on a stick the power is unreal. I use those primarily for ditches and taming fields. The price point for the fs90r is 330 and the fs130r is 400. Both above what you were looking to spend but if you can find a used one don't be afraid I run the snot out of mine 5 days a weeks and they have had no issues third season running the stihls.


I can definitely say that the fr130r is a beast my dad's (when it was running) would cut circles around my fs80 and my fs80 isn't a slouch. I know most people say full throttle for 2 strokes but I went through way too much string at full I usually kept it at half with one of those and still didn't have trouble cutting anything. I hope to get it running soon to put my brush cutter blade on it permanently. Dad dropped it off the trailer going down the road and he out a new carb on it cranked it once and it ran for a few seconds and won't crank again. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sagetown

My STIHL is pretty rugged too.


----------



## tpence2177

This is as rugged as mine gets [emoji17] 






I do want a bicycle handled stihl eventually though 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Greenthorn

tpence2177 said:


> This is as rugged as mine gets [emoji17]
> 
> I do want a bicycle handled stihl eventually though
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk



Don't sell yourself short there, those tri blades are awesome. I was also going to recommend the stihl fs90r, I am very hard on mine, and it just eats it up. I love mine.


----------



## tpence2177

Greenthorn said:


> Don't sell yourself short there, those tri blades are awesome. I was also going to recommend the stihl fs90r, I am very hard on mine, and it just eats it up. I love mine.


Yup I kinda have all three brands, but have way more time with stihl. If they weren't so dang high for pro model chainsaws my saws would probably be orange and cream as well. Just can't justify the price when my husqvarna 51 and echo cs590 have way better build quality for a much better price even than the plastic stihls. Still have not seen another weedeater though that takes the abuse and market share of than stihls though. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## LittleLebowski

I wish that the Stihls had accessible pricing.


----------



## tpence2177

LittleLebowski said:


> I wish that the Stihls had accessible pricing.


Yeah that's why I recommend echo if stihl is too expensive, can't beat the warranty and they are the only other brand I see on trailers that get used everyday. Plus better specs for the price vs stihl 

Edit: well maybe not that much better specs if any, but they do seem to be cheaper for the specs and a 5 year warranty
Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sagetown

tpence2177 said:


> This is as rugged as mine gets [emoji17]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do want a bicycle handled stihl eventually though
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Hello tpence2177: I've had one of those tri-blades for years. Never used it. What is it best suited for ?


----------



## tpence2177

Sagetown said:


> Hello tpence2177: I've had one of those tri-blades for years. Never used it. What is it best suited for ?


Only used it a few times, but so far I haven't had any trouble cutting through 3/4 inch to an inch saplings and under to brush, bushes, to tall grass. If you sink it deep into tall grass it will wrap around so far I kinda just tap it with the edge let it lay over and move to next area and I don't have any clogging wrapping or anything. I've used it for like an hour or more and it hasn't even peeled the paint but for a tiny tip of the leading edge. Once it gets dull it can be sharpened 8 times. I've kept the box because it shows you even lines to sharpen it to keep it balanced. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## hedge hog

2.5 gallon round up 5.5 #
And 2.5 gallon medal 
Both mixed 32 oz to 25 gallons 
Liquid weed eating!!!!!![emoji1]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LittleLebowski

GlynnC said:


> I've used the sling blades with metal around edge of blade (Lowes) with good results in taming a jungle of vines and small brush (anything over 1/4 inch beats them up)! I'm a Husqvarna trimmer fan--in my opinion, the Husky 223L is great--good balance of power and weight. $249 plus tax!! The 128 is good, but a bit heavy!



I see reports online of the 223L not accepting aftermarket heads?


----------



## RBudd

An fs90 sells for $350 in the states? They're more like £500 so about $750 at my local dealer in the uk! You definitely can get more bang for your buck then!

How do they stand up compared to the larger clearing saws?

Honestly if you think those three point brush knives are good, a Stihl shredding blade will blow you away! Although I gather they're difficult to source in the USA for some reason? 




I have both but I think the shredder is better for most things I'd want a brush knife for. 

What kind of things do you anticipate you'll be trimming?


----------



## tpence2177

That looks interesting, yeah apparently they aren't here in the States really. I haven't seen one of those at all. Looks more like a traditional lawnmower blade. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

tpence2177 said:


> Yeah that's why I recommend echo if stihl is too expensive, can't beat the warranty and they are the only other brand I see on trailers that get used everyday. Plus better specs for the price vs stihl
> 
> Edit: well maybe not that much better specs if any, but they do seem to be cheaper for the specs and a 5 year warranty
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk



all my trimmers are Echos... by choice! had stihl only saws for years, but now really like my Echo CS-271T and my big boy Echo pole saw... I think the Echo product line offers excellent economic utility and high performance; reliability... if properly cared for.


----------



## tpence2177

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> all my trimmers are Echos... by choice! had stihl only saws for years, but now really like my Echo CS-271T and my big boy Echo pole saw... I think the Echo product line offers excellent economic utility and high performance; reliability... if properly cared for.


I've only put a few tanks through my cs590, but I have no questions about its quality if I do my part maintenance wise. I liken it to my Toyota Camry and my Nissan hard body. They may not be the fanciest or the most powerful or whatever way you want a rate a car, but they is no question about reliability. Anything Japanese I have ever bought (older Nissan, newer Toyota, or Honda, small Kawasaki engines) I have never been disappointed with. Don't think that will start with echo. If people that use them everyday to earn their living with use either echo or stihl, then a homeowner should have no trouble getting 10+ years with proper maintenance.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Greenthorn

https://evansville.craigslist.org/grd/5531981729.html


----------



## Greenthorn

Sagetown said:


> Hello tpence2177: I've had one of those tri-blades for years. Never used it. What is it best suited for ?


I use mine a lot, mostly cutting back hedges and honeysuckle bushes, they are not well suited in high weeds as tp said, they are not nice on nature either, chopped up a frog once, poor fellar, but it was a quick death.


----------



## RBudd

Greenthorn said:


> I use mine a lot, mostly cutting back hedges and honeysuckle bushes, they are not well suited in high weeds as tp said, they are not nice on nature either, chopped up a frog once, poor fellar, but it was a quick death.



Funny you say that, actually only a week ago I was cutting back a hedge with a shredder blade on and I unknowingly hit a rabbit- was a horrible sight. Wrung its neck pretty sharpish. Was amazed it had stayed there with all the noise, could have had mixy I suppose.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

s


tpence2177 said:


> I've only put a few tanks through my cs590, but I have no questions about its quality if I do my part maintenance wise. I liken it to my Toyota Camry and my Nissan hard body. They may not be the fanciest or the most powerful or whatever way you want a rate a car, but they is no question about reliability. Anything Japanese I have ever bought (older Nissan, newer Toyota, or Honda, small Kawasaki engines) I have never been disappointed with. Don't think that will start with echo. If people that use them everyday to earn their living with use either echo or stihl, then a homeowner should have no trouble getting 10+ years with proper maintenance.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk



I like to buy comml level equipment... like my echo 266 trimmer... engine components inside heavier duty for all day reliable performance... caged bearing, beefier rod, etc... and a bit more powerful, too... same thing for my rural mower... XMark Laser Z 60" deck...


----------



## ANewSawyer

I was told that a flexible drive shaft doesn't play nice with blades. I guess you could use one of those sling blade types, I am not a fan. You need this: . Credit goes to member catbuster. He is using an Airecut blade. I personally vouch for this blades effectiveness! http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro...0.Xairecut+250.TRS0&_nkw=airecut+250&_sacat=0


----------



## tpence2177

ANewSawyer said:


> I was told that a flexible drive shaft doesn't play nice with blades. I guess you could use one of those sling blade types, I am not a fan. You need this: . Credit goes to member catbuster. He is using an Airecut blade. I personally vouch for this blades effectiveness! http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro...0.Xairecut+250.TRS0&_nkw=airecut+250&_sacat=0



I don't think it's the best for constant use. Early in my fs80s life my granddad used it to cut brush a lot and the clutch does have some sound at idle now. Doesn't bother me though I'll just replace the clutch when it goes out. At 20 years old we have definitely gotten our money out of it. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## 13TreeWorks

tpence2177 said:


> I don't think it's the best for constant use. Early in my fs80s life my granddad used it to cut brush a lot and the clutch does have some sound at idle now. Doesn't bother me though I'll just replace the clutch when it goes out. At 20 years old we have definitely gotten our money out of it.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Are you referring to the tinkle sound at idle ?? I've run a couple different hard used fs80's they all do it .... I took the spring shaft out of mine and replaced it with the solid shaft last summer totally different machine in the tall nasty stuff or with a pole saw head on it ...... When I was younger I ran a fs80 trimming cemeteries for my uncle it would take around 16hrs + 4 more easier hours for the ball fields and town hall/square/barn and such. That trimmer ran full throttle tank after tank I never let off in the cemeteries untill I had to re-spool or it run out of gas it was well used when i started and i ran it 4 years with no issues we mowed every 1-2 weeks depending on growth .... Also interestingly he licked up some mushy boxes of JD trimmer line one time real cheep it was thinner black and round but it seemed like you could from all day on one spool ..... That was all just grass no big nasty stuff 
... Maybe I was just in trimmer Jedi mode and not hitting any tomb stones that month [emoji12] yeah right


----------



## tpence2177

13TreeWorks said:


> Are you referring to the tinkle sound at idle ?? I've run a couple different hard used fs80's they all do it .... I took the spring shaft out of mine and replaced it with the solid shaft last summer totally different machine in the tall nasty stuff or with a pole saw head on it ...... When I was younger I ran a fs80 trimming cemeteries for my uncle it would take around 16hrs + 4 more easier hours for the ball fields and town hall/square/barn and such. That trimmer ran full throttle tank after tank I never let off in the cemeteries untill I had to re-spool or it run out of gas it was well used when i started and i ran it 4 years with no issues we mowed every 1-2 weeks depending on growth .... Also interestingly he licked up some mushy boxes of JD trimmer line one time real cheep it was thinner black and round but it seemed like you could from all day on one spool ..... That was all just grass no big nasty stuff
> ... Maybe I was just in trimmer Jedi mode and not hitting any tomb stones that month [emoji12] yeah right


That's exactly what I'm talking about. This is the only 80 we have ever had so we figured the clutch was worn a little more on it due to the brush cutting. Do you have the part number for the solid shaft?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## 13TreeWorks

Sry I found the entire shaft assembly on eBay I'm sure someone will come along with a part number for you shortly


----------



## tpence2177

13TreeWorks said:


> Sry I found the entire shaft assembly on eBay I'm sure someone will come along with a part number for you shortly


No problem at all. I think it's the fs 85 assembly?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## 13TreeWorks

Something like there used to be a trimmer and a brush cutter only difference was the solid shaft and handle ..... But that's all foggy info don't Lynch me if it's wrong my not so local stihl dealer did find me the part number and could order it for me but it was pricy and I'm cheep so I scoured eBay untill I found one took a few months ..... Basically if you find a solid shaft and swap it you go from the drive line going boingy boing when tall stuff starts wraping up to with the solid shaft a more linear bog and feels like theres less shock loading on the drive line.


----------



## tpence2177

13TreeWorks said:


> Something like there used to be a trimmer and a brush cutter only difference was the solid shaft and handle ..... But that's all foggy info don't Lynch me if it's wrong my not so local stihl dealer did find me the part number and could order it for me but it was pricy and I'm cheep so I scoured eBay untill I found one took a few months ..... Basically if you find a solid shaft and swap it you go from the drive line going boingy boing when tall stuff starts wraping up to with the solid shaft a more linear bog and feels like theres less shock loading on the drive line.


Awesome. Thanks! May definitely look into that cause there is still plenty of life left in my fs80 and it would be cheaper than buying a whole new driveshaft model. For now my plan is to get that fs130 running and use it as weedeater then keep an eye out for one of those for my fs80. It revs higher, so I feel like that would be better served brush cutting then the torque one for weed eating. 
If memory serves me last time I used that fs130 it would handle regularly weedeater grass with just blips of the throttle while my fs80 is definitely likes to rev. So I feel like the 80 would be better with a solid drive shaft and bicycle handles brush cutting than a lower end torquey weedeater. Both would probably be wonderful, I just have the advantage of have 2 different engine designs and choosing what serves best for what. 

People who cut brush more though I'm open to suggestions, I've always just used my weedeater for weedeating and my dad's exmark mower for bush hogging lol. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## rynosawr

Ok, my $.02 after working on and owning a bunch of different brush cutters and weed eaters.....

The Stihl FS250R is the most impressive of all the trimmers/brushcutters I have fixed and run.... talk about POWER!!! That thing revs 



I personally own a Honda like this one: http://powerequipment.honda.com/trimmers/models/hht35sukat

It is the 35cc true 4 stroke that I got on sale for $300 out the door!! It is really torquey and quiet and I can use it all day long if I want... It easily pulls the 10 inch blade or a whole host of accessories. I bought it before I started working on equipment, and if I didn't already own it, I would have kept the Stihl FS250R..... the most tempting piece of equipment I have sold so far.




I have fixed a few of the Stihl FS55RC trimmers and they are medium usage at best. Not enough torque to run a blade and lots of little stupid issues with vibration and clutch drum runout.....


Basically, all of the newer stuff that Stihl sells for less than $500 is mediocre at best for brushcutting or heavy weed eating.





I work on a bunch of different equipment and I will say this....

Buy a good used STIHL FS250R as my number one choice for you....

I just sold one to a guy I have fixed several pieces of equipment for.... sold it for $300 all fixed up and screaming!!!



Please stay away from the 4 mix engines on the newer Stihl trimmers, they are not maintenance-free, and can be very finicky (and they are much more complicated than just a regular 2 stroke).... I see a ton of the super-expensive 4 mix equipment tossed on the junk heap at my local Stihl dealer because the owners of the equipment don't want to pay the shop for the expensive labor to fix the 4 mix engines.... Not to say they are bad overall, but they have a lot more parts than a 2 stroke engine.


I have had much better luck with buying the commercial grade equipment in really good condition from a landscaping service that was going out of business or from a homeowner who was moving to town.....


The big CC Echo, Redmax, and Shindaiwa trimmers will also do very well if you do your part and keep fresh mix in them.... they are all good... just look for 35cc+ trimmers

Also, the ugly line (made by Shakespeare) in .095 yellow is really great stuff..... I buy it in rolls, and my Honda uses the pre-cut pieces, so I cut a bunch to length so I am ready to go....

The crap that Stihl sells for their duro-cut(?) heads (black and grey) is so weak that I went through 10 sets to do my yard. I used 2 sets of the ugly line for the entire yard and edging the driveway and bricks..... The Stihl heads will use the ugly line just fine also, don't believe your greedy local Steal dealer.... haha


----------



## tpence2177

rynosawr said:


> Ok, my $.02 after working on and owning a bunch of different brush cutters and weed eaters.....
> 
> The Stihl FS250R is the most impressive of all the trimmers/brushcutters I have fixed and run.... talk about POWER!!! That thing revs
> 
> 
> 
> I personally own a Honda like this one: http://powerequipment.honda.com/trimmers/models/hht35sukat
> 
> It is the 35cc true 4 stroke that I got on sale for $300 out the door!! It is really torquey and quiet and I can use it all day long if I want... It easily pulls the 10 inch blade or a whole host of accessories. I bought it before I started working on equipment, and if I didn't already own it, I would have kept the Stihl FS250R..... the most tempting piece of equipment I have sold so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have fixed a few of the Stihl FS55RC trimmers and they are medium usage at best. Not enough torque to run a blade and lots of little stupid issues with vibration and clutch drum runout.....
> 
> 
> Basically, all of the newer stuff that Stihl sells for less than $500 is mediocre at best for brushcutting or heavy weed eating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I work on a bunch of different equipment and I will say this....
> 
> Buy a good used STIHL FS250R as my number one choice for you....
> 
> I just sold one to a guy I have fixed several pieces of equipment for.... sold it for $300 all fixed up and screaming!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Please stay away from the 4 mix engines on the newer Stihl trimmers, they are not maintenance-free, and can be very finicky (and they are much more complicated than just a regular 2 stroke).... I see a ton of the super-expensive 4 mix equipment tossed on the junk heap at my local Stihl dealer because the owners of the equipment don't want to pay the shop for the expensive labor to fix the 4 mix engines.... Not to say they are bad overall, but they have a lot more parts than a 2 stroke engine.
> 
> 
> I have had much better luck with buying the commercial grade equipment in really good condition from a landscaping service that was going out of business or from a homeowner who was moving to town.....
> 
> 
> The big CC Echo, Redmax, and Shindaiwa trimmers will also do very well if you do your part and keep fresh mix in them.... they are all good... just look for 35cc+ trimmers
> 
> Also, the ugly line (made by Shakespeare) in .095 yellow is really great stuff..... I buy it in rolls, and my Honda uses the pre-cut pieces, so I cut a bunch to length so I am ready to go....
> 
> The crap that Stihl sells for their duro-cut(?) heads (black and grey) is so weak that I went through 10 sets to do my yard. I used 2 sets of the ugly line for the entire yard and edging the driveway and bricks..... The Stihl heads will use the ugly line just fine also, don't believe your greedy local Steal dealer.... haha


We have been using the Shakespeare green line for as long as I can remember. I probably have a 10 year old roll in my garage that I cant use up lol. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## LittleLebowski

I appreciate the advice about the Stihl FS250R but every single time I'm told "you can get this used, great piece of equipment for X amount used," I can't find it. I'll keep my eyes open for one but I doubt I'll find one.


----------



## tpence2177

LittleLebowski said:


> I appreciate the advice about the Stihl FS250R but every single time I'm told "you can get this used, great piece of equipment for X amount used," I can't find it. I'll keep my eyes open for one but I doubt I'll find one.


Look on govdeals I think? Cities and municipalities get rid of their older lawn equipment on there all the time. We just had the world's longest yardsale through here and even though I was on call all weekend I did find a few things I can tinker with. Yard sales, govdeals, and lane equipment companies, also one of my pawn shops that I have bought a lot of guns from gets stuff in all the time I am working on the guy that runs that part of the store to give me a call on the good non running stuff lol. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## rynosawr

LittleLebowski said:


> I appreciate the advice about the Stihl FS250R but every single time I'm told "you can get this used, great piece of equipment for X amount used," I can't find it. I'll keep my eyes open for one but I doubt I'll find one.




I will admit that the FS250R model isn't common around Denver.

I got one that came from a repair shop stashed in a huge pile of broken equipment I bought....

It had a tag on it that said "do not repair, customer doesn't want it back".....

I think the only thing it really "needed" was a carb kit and fuel filter. I took it all the way down, just short of splitting the crankcase, and cleaned it out and cleaned the carbon from the rings/grooves.

It had great compression after that and like I said, ran very awesome!

The parts all looked great inside, and I believe the carb had old gas in it and was left to sit, and the rings may have been partially stuck from crappy fuel mix...


----------



## ANewSawyer

LittleLebowski said:


> I appreciate the advice about the Stihl FS250R but every single time I'm told "you can get this used, great piece of equipment for X amount used," I can't find it. I'll keep my eyes open for one but I doubt I'll find one.



I understand what you are saying but have patience. I heard the same thing and could not find anything. Then early this spring I found a practically new KM-130R with brushcutter attachment for cheap. If it had Not been for just how cheap it was, I probably would not have gotten it. I really don't like the four cycle engine because of how complicated it is. I don't recommend a four mix because of how much more there is to go bad inside one. 30+ parts iirc vs like 4 in just the engine. I will catch flak for this post but if you want to do your own maintaince, buy a two cycle.


----------



## RBudd

I didn't really realise the difference between the UK and US Stihl prices until reading this thread, it sounds like new machines are considerably cheaper over in the US, but having a quick look on eBay.com there doesn't look to be much in the way of used machines! Over here there is almost always a few hundred used Stihl strimmers of varying ages for sale on eBay, a lot of which would be serviceable machines! I picked up an FS55 the other day for the equivalent of about $30 that just needs a carb kit and filter and it'll be good to go.

I'll second what rynosawr was saying- if you've got serious weeds or brush that needs eating then some of the homeowner Stihl engines won't cut the mustard.

Whilst I gather the fs250 is great, most of the other Stihl clearing saws will do a great job too, if a little more thirsty on gas, but if you're just planning on doing your own yard you won't be getting through tanks and tanks anyway so who cares! 
FS300/350/400/450 are all good machines from that generation
The newer 240/310/360/410/460 are all two stroke engines IIRC.

FS400 seem the most common here and you can easily find them in GWO for about $350, tend to get a harness chucked in that way too 

Whilst I haven't had much experience with other brands, I'm sure the 35+ cc units from Husky Echo Shindaiwa would serve equally well if you got one at the right price!


----------



## Brushpile




----------



## ANewSawyer

I have learned that big engine brushcutters don't show up for sale very much. I did see a FS250R at a pawn shop a few months ago but it looked old and well used. And they still wanted $400-500, granted I could have asked for a break in price but wasn't interested in another loop handle. I haven't seen a bike handle unit for sale in the wild except for a cheap homeowner unit, nothing Stihl, Husky, Shindaiwa or Echo. I did find out that Maruyama has a 41.5CC unit called the B42 and it retails for $629.99 at my local dealer. But vibration ratings for it is like 6.9 to 7.0!!! My hands hurt enough when I use my 525LS at WOT for an hour or so and it is just rated around 2 to 2.3!!!

Rbudd, I believe the FS310 is a 4-mix. If it is what I am thinking of, it is an FS130 engine with a fancier anti-vib.


----------



## RBudd

My apologies, it may well be, now I take a closer look they don't actually sell the 310 here!

Out of curiousity, how much does a Stihl clearing saw such as a 410 or 460 set you back in the states? They're about $1300 new here, yet you can easily find a used one in good nick for under $500, or one of the previous generation for under $350. 

I actually passed up a 550 that needed some work for about $80 the other day, kind of wish I'd bought it now, but I've got enough projects haha!


----------



## LittleLebowski

Gents, I'm at a roughly $250 budget, sorry.


----------



## ANewSawyer

I understand but I don't think you will get a long life out of the trimmer doing what you are talking about. I would buy something well under budget and start saving for a bigger unit. I would use this for most work, not as hard a metal blade on the unit and will cut a lot: http://www.jackssmallengines.com/jacks-parts-lookup/part/husqvarna/578449101 Or the brand equivalent for what trimmer you buy.


----------



## GlynnC

LittleLebowski said:


> Gents, I'm at a roughly $250 budget, sorry.


It always happens--recommendations immediately have you jumping to the biggest and most expensive!!

Back to your original post, you might just give the Husqvarna 128 a try and if it doesn't hold up, give the warranty a try--not heard of a lot of success with warranties but sometomes you just don't have much choice! Good luck!


----------



## tpence2177

Got some more brush cleared while I'm waiting for the grass to dry enough to mow. About to go chop it up now 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## rynosawr

LittleLebowski said:


> Gents, I'm at a roughly $250 budget, sorry.



Where are you located?

Trying to figure shipping costs....

I may have located a good used fs250 for ya


----------



## tpence2177

rynosawr said:


> Where are you located?
> 
> Trying to figure shipping costs....
> 
> I may have located a good used fs250 for ya


That's a good man right there wanting you to have a good piece of equipment, actually a beast of a weedeater, and still be in your budget

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## LittleLebowski

rynosawr said:


> Where are you located?
> 
> Trying to figure shipping costs....
> 
> I may have located a good used fs250 for ya



20181 zip, much thanks!


----------



## GrassGuerilla

LittleLebowski said:


> Gents, I'm at a roughly $250 budget, sorry.


Used Redmax 26xx series or a new midline Echo like the 230 series. The 26xx HT or high torque has a gear reduction head that makes great use of the engines power. All the Redmax stratos sip fuel and run forever. I have one that's 14 years old used commercially. That, is a lot of hours...


----------



## rynosawr

Sorry, bad news...

The craigslist seller flaked on communication and apparently had it sold to another guy before me...

I will keep my eyes open for more!


----------



## fordf150

Avoid the jred cc2128 and husky/redmax equivalents. Cheaply made although they are the best value in an attachment series trimmer. 

Look at dolly ms27, 245.4(hairy edge of t your budget), echo 230(over budget by a bit)

Echo 225 doesn't have the power for brush clearing.... Even light duty clearing.

some stihl and husky/jred/redmax trimmers are worth looking at to but the ones I know of are over your budget by a good margin


----------



## LittleLebowski

rynosawr said:


> Sorry, bad news...
> 
> The craigslist seller flaked on communication and apparently had it sold to another guy before me...
> 
> I will keep my eyes open for more!



Much thanks, man.


----------



## LittleLebowski

fordf150 said:


> Avoid the jred cc2128 and husky/redmax equivalents. Cheaply made although they are the best value in an attachment series trimmer.
> 
> Look at dolly ms27, 245.4(hairy edge of t your budget), echo 230(over budget by a bit)
> 
> Echo 225 doesn't have the power for brush clearing.... Even light duty clearing.
> 
> some stihl and husky/jred/redmax trimmers are worth looking at to but the ones I know of are over your budget by a good margin



Will do. Thanks for helping me out once again.


----------



## RBudd

There's a pretty decent looking FS250R on eBay.com with a couple days to run currently at $120 that may be worth watching, sounds like he's serviced it recently:

http://m.ebay.com/itm/STIHL-FS-250R-TRIMMER-BRUSHCUTTER-/142001846481?nav=SEARCH


----------



## 13TreeWorks

RBudd said:


> There's a pretty decent looking FS250R on eBay.com with a couple days to run currently at $120 that may be worth watching, sounds like he's serviced it recently:
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/STIHL-FS-250R-TRIMMER-BRUSHCUTTER-/142001846481?nav=SEARCH


Last pic looks like the powerhead is twisted on the drive tube .... my eBay fs80 was like that no big deal if it hasent been turned allreaddy ..... check your mounting screw and clamp frequently especially if your running heavy blades and stuffs what did mine in was a heavy aluminum thing that took the precut line


----------



## fordf150

RBudd said:


> There's a pretty decent looking FS250R on eBay.com with a couple days to run currently at $120 that may be worth watching, sounds like he's serviced it recently:
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/STIHL-FS-250R-TRIMMER-BRUSHCUTTER-/142001846481?nav=SEARCH



that looks like its worth looking at.....i will add that when buying this one or any other stihl trimmer i would just plan on buying a new carb....$20-60. never had much luck at rebuilding them either.


----------



## IrvingWashington

@LittleLebowski Did you ever make a purchase? I'm in the same boat ($$ wise), and I'm also looking at both the Husky 128LD and what appears to be its cousin, the PoulanPro PP28LD ($159). Mostly for small sapling removal.


----------



## LittleLebowski

IrvingWashington said:


> @LittleLebowski Did you ever make a purchase? I'm in the same boat ($$ wise), and I'm also looking at both the Husky 128LD and what appears to be its cousin, the PoulanPro PP28LD ($159). Mostly for small sapling removal.



I ended up getting this grass whip and quite like it but someday, I would like to get a real powered trimmer. I was not aware that the Husqvarna has a Poulan sibling, that's good to know. I was honing in on Echo trimmers before I decided to try the grass whip.


----------



## ANewSawyer

Bully Tools. Good stuff!


----------



## LittleLebowski

ANewSawyer said:


> Bully Tools. Good stuff!



It's quite effective but I'm the only one in the house that can use it due to my wife's safety concerns.


----------

